# Monastery Tea brings health from the very Heart of Nature



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

*Monastery Tea brings health from the very Heart of Nature*​
Today, almost every city dweller faces with the consequences of bad ecology and stress due to the rapid pace of modern life and other dangerous irritants. They cause health impairment, immunity decrease, insomnia, and, finally, a complete breakdown.

However, do not get a move on with taking up pills. There is a way to improve health without side effects. Try the famous Monastery Teas presented at the website siberianherbs.com. It is health provided by nature itself.

*The history of the Monastery Tea*

The first Monastery Tea was invented by Old Russian monks, whose monasteries were located in cold and inhospitable Siberia. The life in the severe climate, the need to defend their monasteries from invaders, as well as regular night prayers required much strength and energy. That is why the ancient monks came up with a unique drink of herbs and named it “Monastery Tea”.

*The diseases treated by the Monastery Teas*

Today, there are many sorts of the true Monastery Tea. Each blend is intended to help with a certain disease: diabetes, psoriasis, pancreatitis, prostatitis, hypertension, ailments of the kidneys and liver, stomach and joints, blood vessels and lungs. The Teas help in the treatment of tumors, blurred vision and problems with women's health. They even aid to be weaned from bad habits, removing the addiction to alcohol and tobacco.

*What makes the Monastery tea so effective?*

Each Monastery Tea blend is composed according to the age-old practice, every proportion is adjusted; the list of herbs and their quantity are verified by modern physicians, who commended the teas for treatment.

These are some herbs often included in the tea composition:

St. John's wort aids in case of seasonal diseases and colds. Hawthorn helps correct the heart and lower cholesterol. Marjoram successfully relieves stress and acts as a natural sedative. Meadowsweet removes toxins and reduces headaches.

The composition of each Monastery tea was created to solve a specific problem, so that the drink has special properties and an extraordinary effect.

*The Monastery Tea is the shortest way to your health, offered by nature itself!*


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Good shit. Too bad we don't have this here.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't I just skip the middleman and eat nature's heart?


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

i think it's not a problem to order such a tea, google in help


----------



## Football43 (Nov 8, 2016)

That's so cool


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

this tea is amazing, I have been drinking it for a year, and my blood pressure came to the norm


----------

